# Ogeechee at Kings Ferry, Any Reports?



## dmor71 (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on fishing conditions of the Ogeechee around Kings Ferry? Want to fish there this weekend but not sure if the fish kill last year has any lingering effects? 

Any fishing advice for that area would be greatly appreciated as well. Up river, down river, best species? Prefer Bass in fresh. Specks, reds and flounder in salt.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 2, 2012)

Have you fished there before?  The only thing I ever caught there were small catfish (8 to 12 inch) using worms for two hours after tide change in either direction.  Oh and an eel on a piece of shrimp

I have not fished there in a few years


----------



## dmor71 (May 2, 2012)

I have never fished there, but a game warden on post told me that the bass fishing along there is good but he hadn't fished it since the fish kill. I was hoping someone could shed some light on the fishing conditions along that area.


----------



## Inshore GA (May 2, 2012)

I've heard some good reports on bream and redbreast in the ogeechee and canoochee. Tide water has been best. The bass should be ok too. Cricket under a cork or a beetle spin for the bream. Jerk bait or rubber worm for bass and jacks.


----------



## Warden69 (May 7, 2012)

I've been fishing the Ogeechee and Canoochee river every day that I have off. Bass fishing up in Green Creek has been AWSOME! No big bass only 2 to 4 pounders, but they fight like big dawgs. Found SEVERAL redbreast beds and I couldn't keep my plastic worn on the hook without the bream tearing it up. I even had them stricking my bass spinner bait. The Canoochee River is the same. You just have to hit the tide just right. 1 1/2 hour before and after low tide.
     Now the bad news. You have to catch the tide just right. Once the tide goes out you will become land lock until the tide turns. You want notice it because you be to busy fishing. I gotten caught several time after dark. Best of Luck


----------

